# Tarnish-Free Silver with NO WORK!!!



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

I got some beautiful silver earrings for Christmas and I thought to myself. "Myself? others on HT may love silver too! Shouldn't you share your silver cleaning with NO WORK secret with them? Why Yes I should!"

I love silver jewelry.
But the silver that I dont wear everyday gets tarnished really fast because the air here is so humid!
Lots of jewelry is really hard to polish because chains and other intricate items are impossible to reach inside the nooks and crannies.

I have seen those "Magic Silver De-Tarnishers" on TV before that make the tarnish just melt off of your jewelry And knew there was a way to do this at home without spending $19.99 on their kit.
After a lot of searching, I found out how to de-tarnish your silver with almost NO work!
Hey that's the way I like it!

you can get the pictures, instructions, & recipe here if you'd like.

Its lots of pictures .. so I just put it on my blog. much easier cause I mess up all pictures here


----------

